# Seat Belt price



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

Guys I have a complete set of front GM 2 point retractable seat belts and shoulder straps, if I'm reading the date code correct they are dated 1970. I have no idea what they are worth and wanted to see if anyone might have any suggestions on what I should ask for them if I decide to sell them? Thanks. I've attached some pics, they are in very good condition.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would guess $200 plus.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Chaotic73,

I have a set (68-72) front and rear “49 A 68” that I’ve just placed on Craigslist for $450.00.

I set the price after reviewing individual prices for reproduction belts and reviewing OEM used sets on eBay from $585.00.









GTO CHEVELLE SS GS 442 SEAT BELT CHEVY PONTIAC OLDS BUICK JUDGE 64 - 72 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GTO CHEVELLE SS GS 442 SEAT BELT CHEVY PONTIAC OLDS BUICK JUDGE 64 - 72 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




One of my buckles (plastic cover) needs replacing, which I located a reproduction for $24.95.









K883G - 1968-72 GM; Seat Belt Buckle Cover; with Embossed GM Mark of Excellence Decal; Black


Reproduction of the original seat belt buckle cover designed for a variety of 1968-72 GM models. Each seat belt cover is manufactured in quality injection molded ABS plastic that replicates the original in appearance and design.




www.classicindustries.com





Single reproduction front belts for ~ $139.00 each. 









1968-1972 Chevelle GM Restoration Front Seat Belt Left Side, Black


1968-1972 Chevelle GM Restoration Front Seat Belt Left Side, Black



www.ss396.com





Single reproduction rear seat belts for $169.00.









1968-1972 Chevelle GM Restoration Rear Seat Belt, Black


1968-1972 Chevelle GM Restoration Rear Seat Belt, Black



www.ss396.com





I’m not in the seat belt resale business so I’m by no means an authority.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Chaotic73,
> 
> I have a set (68-72) front and rear “49 A 68” that I’ve just placed on Craigslist for $450.00.
> 
> ...


Ebay is where it's at. Craigslist $250 Ebay $450. I don't get greedy and end up selling fairly quickly while the others sit for months.


----------



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

I ended up posting them on eBay with the starting bid at $299 and I also listed them on Facebook market for $325. I'm really just hoping to get what I paid for the Morris Classic Front 3-Point Seat Belts I put in place of the ones I's selling.


----------

